# Aberdeen, Md. Show March 30th



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Just a reminder that this coming Sunday will be the 3rd Aberdeen slot car show at the Clarion Hotel just off I-95 in Aberdeen, Md. I understand all the tables have been sold, so the show should be packed with vendors.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

How about posting directions ?
Thanks 
Ian (xfaoh)


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are the details Show is Sunday Mar 30 10-2 at the Clarion Hotel
980 Hospitality way
Aberdeen,Maryland
21001
Ian,I checked Mapquest and it's about 5 hrs from w.va.So come on saturday and join about 20 other early birds.Tom


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Tom. Actually this topic was talked about with the wife, still thinking about it. What ever way we decide to go I will be there.
Just a foot note to the venders about customer service, all persons that approch your tables are potential cash carring customers. We attended a show just prior to Christmas, the wife gave me a substantial amount of money to spend for X-mas, but she was also looking for something that was a surprise gift from here, yes she was a women shopping for slot cars. What happened was that she felt slighted because unknowen vender(s) did not wait on her, past her up to wait on a male customer. We make 2 or 3 shows a year togeather, I have observed that a limited custom base consits of KIDS & FEMALE potential customers.
Thanks for the rant, with a hobby that needs to attract new faces I belive that we need to be responsive to all our potential Customers regardless of sex or age.
Thanks 
Ian
xfaoh


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Ian,If your wife comes with you bring her over to me.I'll give her a free pink lead sled.Tom Stumpf


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Ian,If your wife comes with you bring her over to me.I'll give her a free pink lead sled.Tom Stumpf


Bring her over to me, I'll have her shop for cars for me for xmas, lol.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ian, keep your wife away from both thoes guys. LOL


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Tom. I will let Sara know of your offer.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Darn*

You guys have a blast..Can't make this one. Parts O rama the same day for the 1:1 cars.. But my freind will be there. Maybe I can con him into some slots..LOL


----------

